# Spica chairs!



## Arymanth (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all! It's been awhile since I've posted, I am working hard to get my new business together. I've made four spica chairs for children in hip casts so far, and I'm just finishing up a new one. I just had to show them off to someone.:smile:


Poodle chair:









Teapot 2:









Scottie Dog:









And my current project, a Swan chair:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow. Those are beautiful! 

The eyes of the poodle are really cool. Little pink hearts for pupils.  

Your painting is superb and meticulous. You obviously put tons of TLC in your work I could not be more impressed if it was a chippendale reproduction. 

Your little girl is truly blessed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Arymanth (Mar 19, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Wow. Those are beautiful!
> 
> The eyes of the poodle are really cool. Little pink hearts for pupils.
> 
> ...


:blush: Thanks! These chairs weren't for my daughter, they went to other kids in spica casts. The first teapot went to a little girl named Layna in Texas, the Scottie dog went to Jacen in California, the second teapot went to Helen in New Jersey and the pink poodle went to Emily in Wisconsin. (I personalize every chair with the child's name:smile The swan is going out to a 2yo named Haley in California who is having surgery next week. I've gotten pictures and emails back from the parents of these kids and they all say that the chairs have made a tremendous difference for their children. They can sit up and play with their toys and they are a lot happier now. That makes every bit of the work I put into these chairs worth it!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A very unique idea and well planned. Anything that helps kids through a traumatic period is a Godsent. Those kids look like they are having a heck of a good time. Great work, and keep posting pictures.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

Very Cool Arymanth.
Very nice work too!


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## Kate (Feb 10, 2009)

*Getting a spica chair*

I'm looking for a spica chair for my daughter. Are you still making them for people? Can you ship to California? Or do you know of anywhere that I can get one? Thanks.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Ary,
Those are great. I didn't know what they were by the title. Never saw one before. What a nice idea.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Arymanth (Mar 19, 2007)

<<<I'm looking for a spica chair for my daughter. Are you still making them for people? Can you ship to California? Or do you know of anywhere that I can get one? Thanks.>>>

Hi Kate!

I'm not currently making chairs (I recently had a baby) but I'm hoping to start again in the spring. If you need one right away, you might want to check out Joy's website for a do-it-yourself chair: 
http://www.cutelittlechurch.com/joyship/chair/

If you have time to wait, I hope to start making chairs again in April. Check out my website here for more information:
http://www.freewebs.com/arymanth/index.htm (IvyRose Spica Chairs)

Thanks!

Stephanie
mom to seven sensational kids!!!


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Arymanth

After rereading this thread I finally understand what you're doing! I just didn't get it..I'm not too smart sometimes :wallbash:. Either way great work, and my hat is off to you for doing what you are. You're obviously not only a creative individual, but a caring person as well. Again, hats off to what you're doing... :thumbsup::thumbup::clap::thumbup1:

KC


----------

